# New Book about planted aquariums



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When most of us decide to try a planted aquarium we first look for a book on the subject, so we don't go into it blind. For many years Diana Walstad's book, "The Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" has been one of the first choices. Now, there is another excellent first choice book, Karen Randall's "Sunken Gardens". I accidentally found this on Amazon, while looking for something entirely different, and I just had to buy it. Today I finished reading it, every page, front to back.

This book starts by showing us many of the plants we use in their natural settings, in the creeks, rivers, etc. where they grow naturally. Those photos alone make the book worth the cost. Then she discusses every aspect of setting up a planted aquarium, from tank types and sizes to lighting to substrates to water quality. To complement the natural photos of plants, there is a section showing numerous widely used plants in aquariums, with a good write up on each.

Aquascaping is an art that not all of us have mastered (me, for example), so she devotes a large chapter to the art of aquascaping, complete with how to set out the plants for each type of plants. Of course we want some fish/shrimp/snails, etc. in our tank, so she discusses how to pick the fish we want.

And, there are many large photos of aquascaped plants, some showing them when first started, after some time has passed, and in their "senior" time.

I would have been in Heaven if I could have read this book back around 1995 when I started to try to learn how do this hobby and do it successfully. It deserves a place on your bookshelf next to Diana Walstad's book.


----------



## gnovince (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for this Hoppy! Definitely gonna be checking this out! Just checked it out on all the preview type stuff on Amazon and looks very good and thorough.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Karen Randall will be at the AGA convention April 28-30 in Denver Colorado speaking about her new book. 
https://www.sunkengardens.net/


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## salman (Sep 17, 2013)

good to know. will check it out


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Great book. Karen is awesome.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Free Copy for Beginner Planted Aquarium hobbyist!*

Karen just sent me another copy of her book! Since I already have my copy I don't need another copy. So, I would like to give it to someone who is a beginner with planted aquariums. I will give it away for the cost of mailing it (USA only), which is about $7. Anyone who wants it PM me. Monday morning, May 15th, I will randomly pick the "winner" from those who PM me before then.

i had planned to do this with my local aquatic plant club, but we are no longer active, so I will do it this way.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Free Copy for Beginner Planted Aquarium hobbyist!*



hoppycalif said:


> Karen just sent me another copy of her book! Since I already have my copy I don't need another copy. So, I would like to give it to someone who is a beginner with planted aquariums. I will give it away for the cost of mailing it (USA only), which is about $7. Anyone who wants it PM me. Monday morning, May 15th, I will randomly pick the "winner" from those who PM me before then.
> 
> i had planned to do this with my local aquatic plant club, but we are no longer active, so I will do it this way.


Wow! No one wants this free book! I will try to find another way to give it away.


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow I cant believe nobody has jumped on this yet. Very generous offer Hoppy!

Is there anything about Dutch styles in there, or is the aquascaping part mostly Iwugami/nature stuff?

Fwiw I do not want your book, Hoppy, just curious.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Someone finally took it! Yes, as I recall, it does cover Dutch styles as well as Amano's nature styles.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Would be an interesting read but unfortunately I could not have spared even 7 bucks as im saving up for my 65 dutch, glad someone got a free book


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

Book arrived and it is gorgeous! I have started in and hope to learn much. Thanks Hoppy!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

greyuriel said:


> Book arrived and it is gorgeous! I have started in and hope to learn much. Thanks Hoppy!


You are welcome! One part I really enjoyed was the photos of many of our plants growing in the wild. That sure illustrated that our "nature" aquascapes are nothing at all like real aquatic plant growths. There is a skill involved in collecting good wild plants to use in an aquarium. That is obvious anyway, but I don't think I ever realized just how much of a skill is involved.


----------



## backinaction365 (Dec 11, 2009)

I will look into reading this book


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I set up my first planted tanks 3 months ago after reading Walstad's Ecology book, and last week I finished reading my second book from Karen's Sunken Garden. Both books are great and they provide different perspectives: One presents high tech approach; the other low tech natural approach. One is written with lay person language with ample picture illustration on how to set up a planted tank; the other provides detailed scientific information on why certain management approach is justifiable. I am biased toward Walstad's book as I am an environmental engineer and prefer strong scientific data basis in her book, but Karen's book is a wonderful complimentary "how to" book on aquascaping and CO2 dosing. Presently, my tank is set up in low tech and I don't know where my final journey will be as it progresses. I am glad I have Karen's book in hard copy because the pictures will be under appreciated if her book were in Kindle format I have with Walstad's book.


----------

